# Nip/Tuck Season Finale 12/20 SPOILERS



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice, very nice. I was getting somewhat disappointed in the Carver being Quentin, then bam. I wonder if the storyline will come back in the future.

The Matt/Cherry ending didn't seem to tie up as nicely.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I think it was pretty well done. They explained away inconsistencies that I saw. All in all, I'm satisfied.

tk


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

I was just annoyed by the "added twist", which explained nothing that wasn't explained by the first level of revelation. Plus: which doctor declared him dead without noticing that he was wearing a vest? And when they went up to Maine because they were "obsessive-compulsive", was that before or after Quentin's body disappeared from the morgue, which many people might find suspicious?


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

Great! I loved it! The Carver was a little to easy but I liked the added twist they threw in, the twist kept me from being totally disappointed in what I saw was an obvious guess at who the Carver was.

Matt's story wasn't tied as nice though.

I'm glad that Sean and Julia are back together and I really hope it lasts. I wonder what the test results showed for her baby or did I miss something?

One *huge* inconsistency that really bugged me was how they shot the Matt and crazy father scenes in a basement. Anyone from FL and Miami knows that FL, and Miami especially, is way to flat to have any houses with basements. The basement would be built under sea level. I'm a little miffed that the writers didn't know better.

Otherwise I thought it was great and will miss this show for another year.


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

It might have played better as two seperate episodes, but it certainly was not a disappointment. I had always thought Kit was pretty unorthodox for a cop, but I never thought to implicate her for a minute.


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

Am I a bad person for noticing his sister Violet was purple?


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Keith_R90210 said:


> One *huge* inconsistency that really bugged me was how they shot the Matt and crazy father scenes in a basement. Anyone from FL and Miami knows that FL, and Miami especially, is way to flat to have any houses with basements. The basement would be built under sea level. I'm a little miffed that the writers didn't know better.


Maybe this house is raised up. From the outside it looks like a Two story house but the stairs from outside bring you to the second story. Then you go down sstairs back to ground level.

Hey I don't know it could happen


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Very satisfying. I liked it.

I did call Kit as the sister when she was staring out the window in her office explaining it to Troy & Christian. But then when she said the sister was dead I thought "oh, guess she's not the sister after all". But then as soon as Quentin 'woke up' I knew it.


----------



## Artfreak (May 19, 2005)

Keith_R90210 said:


> I'm glad that Sean and Julia are back together and I really hope it lasts. I wonder what the test results showed for her baby or did I miss something?


Don't hold your breath. The test results were obviously not good - Julia cannot bring herself to terminate the pregnancy and cannot see raising a child with challenges on her own, so she's back with Sean - Even though it's the last thing she wants.

Sidenote:

Last scene, with Matt "coming home" WHERE THE FREAK IS THE DAUGHTER????


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Artfreak said:


> Last scene, with Matt "coming home" WHERE THE FREAK IS THE DAUGHTER????


She was there! We saw her.


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

Artfreak said:


> Don't hold your breath. The test results were obviously not good - Julia cannot bring herself to terminate the pregnancy and cannot see raising a child with challenges on her own, so she's back with Sean - Even though it's the last thing she wants.


I got the same vibe from the look in her eyes when they were hugging at the end. She knows the baby is not going to be 100% healthy and she wants Sean close to lean on and/or blame.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Artfreak said:


> Don't hold your breath. The test results were obviously not good - Julia cannot bring herself to terminate the pregnancy and cannot see raising a child with challenges on her own, so she's back with Sean - Even though it's the last thing she wants.
> 
> Sidenote:
> 
> Last scene, with Matt "coming home" WHERE THE FREAK IS THE DAUGHTER????


Do you mean the Nazi daughter of the dead guy, or the middle school daughter of Sean? Cause she was there


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

When they mentioned the sister, I thought it was Liz and she was the sister of Quentin .


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

One thing I'm confused about...

So Quentin lacks male genetalia...that was easy enough to hide at the frat party (pay a drunk girl to pretend), and easy enough when he was raping people as the Carver (fully dressed to hide the prosthetic straps). What about when he was screwing the military guy in the recovery room? If I remember correctly, he was screwing the military guy, and they were both naked. How did he hide his lack of a member then?

All in all, I was disappointed in Quentin being the Carver, but the writers really redeamed themselves with the whole backstory. Hopefully this is the last we hear of the Carver, and the show can get back to it's roots.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

As soon as Quentin was tied up and carved I knew it was absolutly him. The cuts of course looked different, and what a classic move, get tied up like that


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I liked Rhona's 'American' accent when she was poolside in Malaga. Very hot! 
Her bathing suit coulda been a little more revealing please.

ANNNNND: So how did Quentin and Julia whip up a batch of chowder in the hot tub?


----------



## kevostl (Dec 29, 2001)

TheDewAddict said:


> One thing I'm confused about...
> 
> So Quentin lacks male genetalia...that was easy enough to hide at the frat party (pay a drunk girl to pretend), and easy enough when he was raping people as the Carver (fully dressed to hide the prosthetic straps). What about when he was screwing the military guy in the recovery room? If I remember correctly, he was screwing the military guy, and they were both naked. How did he hide his lack of a member then?
> 
> All in all, I was disappointed in Quentin being the Carver, but the writers really redeamed themselves with the whole backstory. Hopefully this is the last we hear of the Carver, and the show can get back to it's roots.


I thought it was Quentin getting it from the soldier boy.....


----------



## Artfreak (May 19, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> She was there! We saw her.


See...They've not used her so much that when she is there, I don't see her!



THEDEWADDICT said:


> One thing I'm confused about...
> 
> So Quentin lacks male genetalia...that was easy enough to hide at the frat party (pay a drunk girl to pretend), and easy enough when he was raping people as the Carver (fully dressed to hide the prosthetic straps). What about when he was screwing the military guy in the recovery room? If I remember correctly, he was screwing the military guy, and they were both naked. How did he hide his lack of a member then?


YES! I told Ekims as this was unfolding, "That cop is a pretty horrible "special" cop! It's conceivable for Liz to wear a strap on but not Quentin?"

Now I know why she was sooo....lame.

Not sure how I feel about it all. I know I don't want the Carver to creep up in any future shows.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I gotta admit I was disappointed in the general conclusion. Quentin (and even the Kit angle) was too predictable. I was hoping, for a brief second, that after we saw the OB/GYN doctor carved that it might have been Julia (which would have been far more satisfying), but alas, no. I will say I was watching the back-and-forth between the neo-Nazi dad and Quentin working his magic on Sean and Christian with mouth agape; I just wish they had taken it a little further to shock us all (Matt is forced to castrate himself; Christian mutilates his own hand, etc.).

Of course, that probably just means I'm sick and twisted.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Artfreak said:


> YES! I told Ekims as this was unfolding, "That cop is a pretty horrible "special" cop! It's conceivable for Liz to wear a strap on but not Quentin?"


Yes, it's conceivable, but by that point Quentin had been all but eliminated from consideration. It was the sorority girls who revealed that the Carver was using a strap-on, and when that happened the police immediately rushed to Quentin's place, where they found him to be yet another victim.


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

Did Matt (the in real life 30yo, playing 17yo...) really cut of the tranny's Penis? I wasn't quite sure. I know she screamed.

And yes there are absolutely no such basesments in Miami. It is the same thing like CSI Miami, all the time we spot Long Beach and LA scenes.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

jk5598224 said:


> Did Matt (the in real life 30yo, playing 17yo...) really cut of the tranny's Penis? I wasn't quite sure. I know she screamed.
> 
> And yes there are absolutely no such basesments in Miami. It is the same thing like CSI Miami, all the time we spot Long Beach and LA scenes.


I think so... Ariel's father was close enough to see if they were just acting like it had be cut. She bounced back pretty well Huh? Kind of ironic... Cherry just wanted to lose it... and Quentin would give Dr.Troy's left hand for a Johnson of his own  .

Was I the only one who thought the rude make up lady was a transvestite at first also?


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

What did you think about the explanation from Quintin about the earlier BJ from the co-ed?

1. That the writers had intended Quinten to be the Carver the whole time and nd this was a quick explanation.

-or-

2. At that point in time, the writers intended someone else or had no clue, and had to throw that line in there just to cover up. 

It just seemed so random and out of place...



Also, the timeline with Matt's castration scene and the carver with christian and shawn was strange. 
At the end, when Matt came home, was that supposed to be the same night that everything just happened to him?? If so, the Carver/Quintin stuff had to be WEEKS earlier since he was shot, then his sister packed up and explained things, sean had surgery to reattach his finger and sean and christian flew to Maine and back.....


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TheDewAddict said:


> So Quentin lacks male genetalia...that was easy enough to hide at the frat party (pay a drunk girl to pretend), and easy enough when he was raping people as the Carver (fully dressed to hide the prosthetic straps). What about when he was screwing the military guy in the recovery room? If I remember correctly, he was screwing the military guy, and they were both naked. How did he hide his lack of a member then?


I'm pretty sure, as was said above, that it was Quentin who was catchin'. But still... it would have been difficult to hide the lack of genatailia altogether when you're pulling your pants down in a fully lit room... even if you're not facing the person.

I guess we're supposed to assume Army Guy just didn't care?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

mightyb said:


> Also, the timeline with Matt's castration scene and the carver with christian and shawn was strange.
> At the end, when Matt came home, was that supposed to be the same night that everything just happened to him?? If so, the Carver/Quintin stuff had to be WEEKS earlier since he was shot, then his sister packed up and explained things, sean had surgery to reattach his finger and sean and christian flew to Maine and back.....


Ooh, really good point.

Here's another gap I have a problem with. What happened to Julia before we discovered who the Carver was. Sean walked into the room while he was reading the medical chart of the OB/GYN, who was carved. Where did Julia go? What am I missing?


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

serumgard said:


> Ooh, really good point.
> 
> Here's another gap I have a problem with. What happened to Julia before we discovered who the Carver was. Sean walked into the room while he was reading the medical chart of the OB/GYN, who was carved. Where did Julia go? What am I missing?


huh?


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

The whole Kit thing makes no sense either. So she grew up in Maine, became a British detectitve, somehow got assigned to a high-profile case in Miami (which made no sense to begin with), and that case just happened to be the insane criminal plot that she and her penis-less brother were masterminding. And she somehow became the lead detectvie who had sole shooting rights, sole questioning rights, and was the only person who was allowed to touch the dead body for hours?


----------



## 2DoubleDown7 (May 17, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Ooh, really good point.
> 
> Here's another gap I have a problem with. What happened to Julia before we discovered who the Carver was. Sean walked into the room while he was reading the medical chart of the OB/GYN, who was carved. Where did Julia go? What am I missing?


yeah huh??  Sean was at his own office checking on Quentin -- and it was Gina who was the Carver victim on the bed....


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

2DoubleDown7 said:


> yeah huh??  Sean was at his own office checking on Quentin -- and it was Gina who was the Carver victim on the bed....


OK, I totally missed that, although it would explain how they went from the OB/GYN to their office (i.e., they didn't). My bad.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

One of the classic lines in dramatic "who done it" television:



> *Christian*: (looking at police picture of Quentin) .... Holy sh!t, ... is this for real?
> 
> *Kit*: Completely. As you can see, Quentin cannot be the person that raped me, or left a semen sample behind. ................... ................ ........... He has no penis.


LOL

wonder if the actress playing Kit had to take more than one try to pull off that line?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

northmoor said:


> One of the classic lines in dramatic "who done it" television:
> 
> LOL


Funny stuff, but kind of predictable, considering the response we saw from the cop when he was taking Quentin's pictures at the police precinct.

(Says the guy who's been watching the show for all three seasons but can't tell the difference between Gina and Julia.)


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Ok, am I the only one who was totally and utterly let down? I mean we have been hyped about this, it keeps being said that "you'll never guess who it is" and then all of the sudden its EXACTLY who we thought it was all along? The only reason I would EVER have thought it wasn't Quenton was because they told us it wouldn't be obvious. Do they really think that because they give us a jacked up backstory to explain the how that that counts as a "you'll never guess"?

I feel totally robbed and cheated. This was the worst let down of a season finale. If they hadn't tried to throw us off the track with interviews and things from the net then I wouldn't be so let down, but its poor writing if you have to go really far out of your way (outside of the story itself) to convince people that what everyone suspects (which turns out to be true) isn't the right answer.

Where's my old Nip/Tuck? I want feeding the bad guy to the alligators, changing the face of the FBI's most wanted to the #2 guy....bring back the real story stuff. Stop trying to shock me with crap ploys like gore and a couple sitting in an abortion clinic on Christmas eve (what the hell kind of abortion clinic would be open at 7:30pm on christmas eve?). That's just hack writing.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

mitkraft said:


> Ok, am I the only one who was totally and utterly let down? I mean we have been hyped about this, it keeps being said that "you'll never guess who it is" and then all of the sudden its EXACTLY who we thought it was all along? The only reason I would EVER have thought it wasn't Quenton was because they told us it wouldn't be obvious. Do they really think that because they give us a jacked up backstory to explain the how that that counts as a "you'll never guess"?
> 
> I feel totally robbed and cheated. This was the worst let down of a season finale. If they hadn't tried to throw us off the track with interviews and things from the net then I wouldn't be so let down, but its poor writing if you have to go really far out of your way (outside of the story itself) to convince people that what everyone suspects (which turns out to be true) isn't the right answer.
> 
> Where's my old Nip/Tuck? I want feeding the bad guy to the alligators, changing the face of the FBI's most wanted to the #2 guy....bring back the real story stuff. Stop trying to shock me with crap ploys like gore and a couple sitting in an abortion clinic on Christmas eve (what the hell kind of abortion clinic would be open at 7:30pm on christmas eve?). That's just hack writing.


Hi mitkraft,

I agree 100%!!! Everyone thought it would be Quenton, but when the hints began coming that "you'll never guess" and didn't they also say it wouldn't be one of the lead characters, I assmed it would be someone else. Even when Quenton took off the mask there was some time left and I still though the real Carver would turn out to be someone else. Then when when Kit got back into the picture I even thought it could be her. Yes, Kit was certainly involved, but in the end the real Carver WAS Quenton!! I stayed up to midnight to watch it live and I was VERY disappointed!!!

Gerry


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes I was disappointed as well. The whole Kit thing seemed a little strange. Did they just decide to let the secret out because they were getting bored and wanted to move on. Why not just leave. I figured from the beginning there was an assistant to the games.

My original theory was that Kimber had a sister that was mutilated by Christian early in his career and the sister was working with ( or possibly against Kimber) to get Christian back. Heck they could even have had Kimber and Liz be sisters.

The scenario they had seemed sort of made up in the last few weeks and I didnt like them picking the obvious throw away character as the bad guy.

I must say though I was on the edge of my seat during the cut it off scenes because Nip/Tuck is fearless and of course anything can be repaired with no scars.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> Hi mitkraft,
> 
> I agree 100%!!! Everyone thought it would be Quenton, but when the hints began coming that "you'll never guess" and didn't they also say it wouldn't be one of the lead characters, I assmed it would be someone else. Even when Quenton took off the mask there was some time left and I still though the real Carver would turn out to be someone else. Then when when Kit got back into the picture I even thought it could be her. Yes, Kit was certainly involved, but in the end the real Carver WAS Quenton!! I stayed up to midnight to watch it live and I was VERY disappointed!!!
> 
> Gerry


Ha! Beat ya. We still had the "Joy Kringle" episode to watch and didn't get started till late. It was after 2 when we finished. Good thing I didn't have to be at work till after 9am. I'd be even more pissed if I were extra sleepy! This almost deserves a BIHF, but since this show has been in the past great I'd prefer it redems itself. I'll be waiting/watching.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought 2 hour was too long. There were many a times that I thought it could have ended, with a great ending, but they kept going and going and resolving everything. 

I thought when Kit shot Quentin, that could have been one ending.
When Quentin woke up from being dead could have been another ending.
When the nun shows the picture of Kit n' Quentin together, another ending.

and how was it that Kit had that thick real British accent? She coulda learned from Julia how to mask it  . I think Julia does a great job covering up her accent like Brenda from Six Feet Under does!


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> When the nun shows the picture of Kit n' Quentin together, another ending.


That definitely would have been a better cliffhanger-type finale ending. Their short scene in Spain was pretty silly, as was the homecoming scene with Sean and family.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

jk5598224 said:


> Did Matt (the in real life 30yo, playing 17yo...) really cut of the tranny's Penis? I wasn't quite sure. I know she screamed.


If he did, she/he's blood clots amazingly well.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I think Julia does a great job covering up her accent like Brenda from Six Feet Under does!


Yeah I was shocked to hear her accent at that lame party thing after the show. I would have never guessed.


----------



## tetspa (Mar 17, 2005)

I had Quinten pegged at the first episode he was in, when he fixed Sean's face. My disappointment was that every episode this season just reinforced my belief, as they showed more and more of his depravitiy. How much more interesting would it have been to make his character more Sean-like (nice guy, stable, throw in a cute girlfriend), THEN have him turn out to be the Carver?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jk5598224 said:


> Did Matt (the in real life 30yo, playing 17yo...) really cut of the tranny's Penis?


Don't exaggerate---he's only 28.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

I knew it was going to be Quentin, I was hoping it would have been Jude.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Wasn't that Egg in the commercial for 'Thief?'


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

How 'bout that Tivo shoutout from Quentin?


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

Well I really enjoyed it. I do wish the show didn't keep advertising "you'll never guess" hype though. The timeline didn't tie together very well but most show timelines don't anyway.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> Wasn't that Egg in the commercial for 'Thief?'


I was thinking the same thing. It's Mae Whitman.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

bigcb37 said:


> The whole Kit thing makes no sense either. So she grew up in Maine, became a British detectitve, somehow got assigned to a high-profile case in Miami (which made no sense to begin with), and that case just happened to be the insane criminal plot that she and her penis-less brother were masterminding. And she somehow became the lead detectvie who had sole shooting rights, sole questioning rights, and was the only person who was allowed to touch the dead body for hours?


I agree. The whole thing was ridiculous, even for Nip/Tuck where we are used to stretching reality. No penis??? WTF!

:down:


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

Well on the plus side, I think the show has now explored every possible gender bending scenario so hopefully we can try something else next year to explain peoples motives.

I was also very disappointed that Quentin was the Carver or more specifically all the ridiculous plot twists that had to be made to make it seem plausible. Nip/Tuck has always had outrageous stories but not stories that have plot holes that big. It was almost daytime soap-like where anything can be explained away after the fact to make it fit what the writers latest whim.

As others have mentioned, the timeline fracture between the Matt and Carver storylines also made no sense. The last scene had to have taken place several days after Matt was involved in killing someone, yet its not mentioned at all and everyone is surprised to see him. 

The best thing I can say is that things have been pretty well cleared up so that we can have a fresh start next season. Christian can go back to being a fun playboy after an episode or 2 of angst after losing Kimber Sean and Julia can have all sorts of drama surrounding their reconciliation and the coming baby. We can all pretend the carver storyline never happened lol


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Well, I really enjoyed it. Even though I was 95% sure the carver would be Quentin, there were several times during the episode when I questioned myself. I also thought the scenes with Matt/Tranny/Father and Quentin/Sean/Christian were well done.

It was a pretty creepy episode and I enjoyed watching it.



ToddAtl said:


> As others have mentioned, the timeline fracture between the Matt and Carver storylines also made no sense. The last scene had to have taken place several days after Matt was involved in killing someone, yet its not mentioned at all and everyone is surprised to see him.


Who did you want to mention it? Did you need something on the bottom of the screen that said "2 weeks later" or something like that. Obviously it was some point in the future. Everyone was probably surprised to see him because during the last few months (in show time) he's never been around during the dinner hour. Even after the "tranny" incident he still might have stayed away for a few days (or gone back and forth between Mom's and Dad's, never really seeing anyone) to try and think things through. Not that hard to fathom.
Heck, he could have even spent a week with the tranny disposing of the Dad's body and then helping her to recover from the tallywacker whack. Seemed totally plausible to me.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Even after the "tranny" incident he still might have stayed away for a few days (or gone back and forth between Mom's and Dad's, never really seeing anyone) to try and think things through. Not that hard to fathom.
> Heck, he could have even spent a week with the tranny disposing of the Dad's body and then helping her to recover from the tallywacker whack. Seemed totally plausible to me.


I disagree.

I am in the camp that felt the whole timeline felt somewhat strange at the end. What would have been plausible would have been leaving out the whole last family scene where we, the viewer, are left to make such assumptions as you mentioned above. I don't mind a finale leaving giant loose-ends, (such as "what the hell did Matt do with the body?) but leave them as "loose ends," not "flashbacks" in the 1st episode next season of what happened while so and so were having dinner every night.

Guess they reallly wanted to get that last scene with Sean and Julia in there.

Overall, I was a big fan of this finale. Yeah, the ploys on the previews and the internet about how "we'll never guess who the carver is" were all stupid, but QUinton really was the only guy it could be. Everyone else, Gina, Liz, Julia, would all have felt so forced. Everything pointed at Quinton for a reason. But give the marketers some credit: I did NOT see the sister thing coming. (Not quite true, the minute she mentioned Quinton had a sister, I pointed at her and said, "Sister," to my GF, but up UNTIL then.) So, in theory, the Carver was the pair of them, not just Quinton.

Pretty good season saved by a good finale, in my opinion.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

the timeline between the two main story lines (the carver and matt/tranny/racists) didn't bother me at all. I just thought they weren't told in the same time, but that they converged at the very end.

it was obvious that The Carver story was told over a period of days, weeks or month and that the Matt/Tranny/Racists story line took place over a day or half-day or so. I thought the dramatic vehicle worked well when they cut from scene to scene, such as when Matt was going to cut and Christian was going to cut himself, etc. And, at the end the timelines converged, or that's at least the way I took it.

The whole storyline and backfill of the Carver was a little "out there" though, to me. You have a brother-sister born of incest. Both are deformed. They grow up in a convent. The brother ends up being a doctor and surgeon. He performs surgery on the sister and fixes her deformed face, making her beautiful. The sister becomes an international detective in London? And, all this is done by the time they are in there 30s? 

And, then the brother decides he's going to go to south florida to carve models (who haven't had any surgery -- Naomi Gaines (sp?)). When Sean fixes the models, the brother carves Sean and those close to Sean. The Carver then gets a job working with Sean and Christian and continues to carve. He gets his international detective sister to come to Florida from London to run interference for him and to screw with them all also, esp Christian. (For example, now, we know that Kit obviously had to know that Christian was raped when Christian was initially denying it.) So, she was in on screwing with Christian, too. So, Quentin and Kit both give up their careers for no money, but rather just the joy of carving and screwing with people. Then, they somehow go on the run together as fugitives without even altering their appearances as they travel internationally. Sounds plausible to me. Not.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

:down: :down: :down: 
SP deleted.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

I was also very disappointed in the fact that it was Quentin. I could tell the whole time that they were using his voice, but I figured that was coincidence. I could *swear* I read in an interview in Entertainment Weekly that the writers said it would be an existing character from Season 2, when the Carver was introduced. Even if they lied, Quentin seemed far too obvious. The sister storyline was inconsistent with Kit's character.

Why did Kit look so surprised when Quentin dropped his pants? They'd been incestuous, how could she not know he didn't have a penis. The fact that he'd slept with a patient without him noticing... does he carry his strapon with him? *confused*

I thought for sure they'd be bringing back Boboleck (spelling?) To my knowledge (which is limited, given that I've been drinking martinis), they never showed him die. Last we saw, he collapsed after starting to cut his face off. 

I know they never intended to carry the Carver storyline this far to begin with, but the identity seemed like a hasty decision.

That said, I was squirming on my couch the entire two hours.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jradford said:


> what the hell did Matt do with the body?


Well, there _was_ a perfectly good freshly-dug hole in the ground not more than 4 or 5 feet away. 



starbreiz said:


> Why did Kit look so surprised when Quentin dropped his pants? They'd been incestuous, how could she not know he didn't have a penis.


That was for the benefit of the third-party in the room, the camera cop.


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

I watched the finale yesterday morning at work (thank you TTG) so I may have missed something. Are we sure that Ariel's father is dead. Getting clocked with a shovel might knock you out but not necessarily kill you. Cherry getting his penis lopped off rather painfully didn't seem to kill him.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Eh, I knew it was Quentin all along. Throwing in the Kit angle just seemed like they were trying for the "oooh, I didn't see that coming!" factor.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

VinceA said:


> I watched the finale yesterday morning at work (thank you TTG) so I may have missed something. Are we sure that Ariel's father is dead. Getting clocked with a shovel might knock you out but not necessarily kill you. Cherry getting his penis lopped off rather painfully didn't seem to kill him.


I believe that Cherry also shot the father, though we don't know where. I'm assuming she shot to kill.



starbreiz said:


> Why did Kit look so surprised when Quentin dropped his pants? They'd been incestuous, how could she not know he didn't have a penis. The fact that he'd slept with a patient without him noticing... does he carry his strapon with him? *confused*


Quentin and Kit weren't incestuous, their parents were. They were born out of incest. Although, earlier in the season when Christian invited Quentin along on a date with Kimber and Kit, weren't Kit and Quentin going at it for a bit until Christian got pissed and kicked Quentin out?


----------



## Meinrad (Nov 16, 2001)

mick66 said:


> :down: :down: :down:
> SP deleted.


I'm with you. I thought it was awful. It was like they knew we had all figured out who the carver was so they tried to add some twists. That was just one awful backstory and I'm not satisfied with it at all. I used to like Julia, but now that she just doesn't have the guts to do something about the pregnancy and is going to take him back just to have help is pathetic.

I barely stayed with this season just because I kept hoping it would get better. Man did I waste my time.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

VinceA said:


> Are we sure that Ariel's father is dead. Getting clocked with a shovel might knock you out but not necessarily kill you.


Getting shot by the person who's penis you just had cut off and then tried to bury alive would.

I was really hoping the Carver would be Bobolit too.

People seem to miss the fact they showed a squib on Quentin's chest at the morgue when he gets up. Some still think Kit shot him.

I like how they spent an hour and a half convincing us it wasn't Quentin because they knew he was the obvious choice, but then it was him after all! Kit acted surprised to see he had no penis because there was witness in the room: the photographer.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Loved it. The people crying about hearing "You'll never guess who it is" crack me up. What did you expect them to say "It's exactly who you expect it to be"?


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Is it me or has Matt, who is supposedly only a high school senior, had more things happen to him then most people have in their life time. He gets in a hit and run accident with a friend, hurting someone; sleeps with his therapist who was not really a woman; picks up a tranny then kicks the crap out of him/her; then gets beat up by a bunch of trannies; then dates a neo-natzi whose father kidnaps Matt and threatens to kill him or cut off the tranny's thing; then becomes an accessory to murder. 

And that's only in the last year...does he ever go to school and do normal things? 

I have to say I did agree with the natzi father when he said Matt was prettier. What is up with those sculptered eyebrows?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

joeinma said:


> Is it me or has Matt, who is supposedly only a high school senior, had more things happen to him then most people have in their life time. He gets in a hit and run accident with a friend, hurting someone; sleeps with his therapist who was not really a woman; picks up a tranny then kicks the crap out of him/her; then gets beat up by a bunch of trannies; then dates a neo-natzi whose father kidnaps Matt and threatens to kill him or cut off the tranny's thing; then becomes an accessory to murder.


I don't know---kind of reminds me of senior year, too...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

joeinma said:


> Is it me or has Matt, who is supposedly only a high school senior, had more things happen to him then most people have in their life time. He gets in a hit and run accident with a friend, hurting someone; sleeps with his therapist who was not really a woman; picks up a tranny then kicks the crap out of him/her; then gets beat up by a bunch of trannies; then dates a neo-natzi whose father kidnaps Matt and threatens to kill him or cut off the tranny's thing; then becomes an accessory to murder.


Sounds like a typical weekend for me actually....


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I was really bothered by Kimber having all her plastic surgery done all over again to make herself feel good. She had just been tore up by the carver and now she wants to go under the knife again? Talk about traumatic. That timeline seemed to go awfully quick too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I was really bothered by Kimber having all her plastic surgery done all over again to make herself feel good. She had just been tore up by the carver and now she wants to go under the knife again? Talk about traumatic. That timeline seemed to go awfully quick too.


It did go quick....When she gave Christian the bad news it looked as if she had been healing for a month. She did mention something about getting the surgery so people could look at her without screaming as opposed to just trying to look hot.


----------



## Stone1717 (Aug 28, 2003)

Finale sets FX ratings record

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/12/22/television.niptuck.reut/index.html


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Havana Brown said:


> I was really bothered by Kimber having all her plastic surgery done all over again to make herself feel good. She had just been tore up by the carver and now she wants to go under the knife again? Talk about traumatic. That timeline seemed to go awfully quick too.


I didn't like her rush to surgery either. I can't see any doctor (even one she's sleeping with) agreeing to perform such unnecessary surgeries like her breast implants or colagin after she'd been thru such trauma and "needed" so many other procedures.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Stone1717 said:


> Finale sets FX ratings record
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/12/22/television.niptuck.reut/index.html


Awesome, I actually watched it <gulp> live, since i was at my parents house and couldn't wait.


----------



## CherryBmb (Aug 19, 2005)

Probably the worst season finale in the history of tv. Come on, at least make it believable. A notorious serial killer shot and killed, but no wait he is alive! Hmmm, wonder how the coroner managed to pronounce him dead? Tranny gets his willy chopped off, but hours later ( Matt had time to dig the grave) the tranny hadnt bled out and was in fine shape to wack the nazi. Sorry folks, the first season was great, last season was so so, but this season just completly stunk. How sad.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

skanter said:


> I agree. The whole thing was ridiculous, even for Nip/Tuck where we are used to stretching reality. No penis??? WTF!
> 
> :down:


Dude, it's called alpha 5 somthing-or-other. It's a real disease, I saw something about it on TV on a show called Nip/Tuck.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> skanter said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. The whole thing was ridiculous, even for Nip/Tuck where we are used to stretching reality. No penis??? WTF!
> ...


Oh, it's been referenced in a movie way earlier than that:



Ghostbusters said:


> Dr Ray Stantz: Everything was fine with our system until the power grid was shut off by dickless here.
> Walter Peck: They caused an explosion!
> Mayor: Is this true?
> Dr. Peter Venkman: Yes it's true..... This man has no dick.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Quentin would more correctly be a pugilist than a eunuch.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Quentin and Kit were a result of inbreeding right?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> Quentin and Kit were a result of imbreeding right?


You can now breed using IM?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't spell! But my point remains


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> But my point remains


Unlike Quentin's...


----------



## Brig1977 (Sep 29, 2005)

I guessed it was Quentin a while back but never wouldve guessed the plot behind it. 

Couple things I noticed was....
-Everyone that was just carved would be talking, crying, making a lot of facial expressions....and uh....having two slices on your cheeks, wouldnt that hurt like hell to even try to say one word????? 
-What kind of post op pain would Kimber be in after being attacked the way she was by the Carver and then having all that surgery done right after??
-After the co ed girls were attacked, Sean and Christian showed up saying one of their mothers was a good client of theirs and wanted to have the girl immediately sent to their facility for care. Call me weird, but the first place I would think of going is a regular hospital!!! Not a plastic surgeon??!!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Incest is best, why go across the street when you can go across the hall - Right Quentin!!?!?!


----------



## llurgy (Nov 5, 2003)

Well I for one thought this program finale was good....it kept me watching from beginning till end, the 2 hours flew by and I enjoyed every minute of it.
What more can we ask of a program on the telly? It was good 
Mandy


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

CherryBmb said:


> Tranny gets his willy chopped off, but hours later ( Matt had time to dig the grave) the tranny hadnt bled out and was in fine shape to wack the nazi.


You're assuming that the willyectomy left a big wound. Maybe it was just a little prick.

(or, more likely, psycho nazi dad may have had Matt put a tourniquet on the stump, or maybe even had him cauterize the wound)


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

*Taking Scalpel to a Premise of Surgical Perfection *

By VIRGINIA HEFFERNAN
Published: December 22, 2005, NY Times

The Carver, that masked mutilator who gives his victims what soccer thugs used to call a Chelsea smile, was unmasked Tuesday night on the season finale of FX's "Nip/Tuck." He's Quentin Costas (Bruno Campos), a plastic surgeon. It turns out he was cutting up people because he was feeling emasculated.

Yes, he had the usual amorphous reasons a man might cite for feeling that way: career woes, no love, fading youth. But, this being "Nip/Tuck," there was also a concrete cause, the cartoonishly literal kind that is the specialty of this ghoulish plastic-surgery drama: Dr. Costas had no penis. He was born - the product of incest, naturally - with 5-alpha-reductase deficiency, which in the logic of the show means no genitals whatsoever. Any man would find it dispiriting. And add to Quentin's problems that his beloved and equally inbred twin sister, Catherine, suffered with more visible if less symbolic deformities.

As a child consigned to a convent, Quentin vowed to reverse Catherine's ugliness by mastering plastic surgery. Creepily close to her brother in a Flowers-in-the-Attic way, Catherine signed on as his accessory in demented vengeance on a world of appearances. And somehow along the way she became Kit (Rhona Mitra), the sinuous detective who was this season's enigmatic femme fatale. To protect her brother and throw off the investigation, Kit also slashed and carved.

So there were two Carvers. But when, at the end of Tuesday's finale, Quentin and Kit appeared poolside sipping tropical drinks like a couple of dopey gangsters in Tijuana, it was hard to see them as the rigidly ideological psychos who claimed not to deface their victims, but to liberate them from beauty. As they sunned themselves in bathing suits, neither seemed intelligent or deranged enough to believe that, as the Carver insisted, "beauty is a curse upon the world."

Too bad. "Nip/Tuck" has always been indignant about the imperative to physical perfection, while at the same time ostentatiously in thrall to it. At its best, it creates an anguished universe where rage and fascination about beauty coexist. But the Carvers were savage radicals; they represented the violence required to break free of the "Nip/Tuck" trap. It would have been gratifying for the show to see the Carver position through, and at least attempt to suggest the never-never land - or grim dystopia - in which beauty has somehow been vanquished.

This rigor eludes this season's Carver whodunit which, as a subject for online bookmakers, was the most gimmicky part of a gimmicky show. But there was reason to hope for the show's soul during the finale when pornography queen Kimber (Kelly Carlson), who had appeared to strand big doc Christian Troy (Julian McMahon) at the altar, turned up carved. The Carver undid her many plastic surgeries - without anesthetic. He burned her skin to create sun damage; he took silicone from her breasts; he thinned her lips. Grisliest of all, he injected her with rotten chicken fat. Though Kimber claimed she now wanted to cool it with the whole looks-obsession-syndrome - she must have been in shock - Christian promised, "I'll make you a 10 again, sweetheart," and scrubbed in for another sequence of balletic surgical violence.

(A serious flaw in this show is how rapidly and invisibly disfigurement is undone. No one takes long to heal; no one ever has permanent scars.)

Kimber, fixed, tells Christian that she's done with him, their beautiful couple status and their $600-a-week tanning-booth habit. As long as her face doesn't frighten anyone (a concern echoed by a transsexual in a parallel plot), she's determined to stop thinking about it and address instead the ugliness inside her. "You were my captor," Kimber tells her surgeon-boyfriend. This minor triumph for Kimber does not, however, right what's wrong in the "Nip/Tuck" order. After all, she's gorgeous again - no wonder she feels free to wonder about her spiritual life. In general, the bodies in "Nip/Tuck" are either hideously deformed or picture perfect; after all her surgeries, Kimber is perpetually on one or the other side of that line.

As in any gothic slasher jam, even a good one like "Nip/Tuck," you grow numbed to extremes and long for ordinariness. And thus the only real break from the plastic surgery pathology exists in Liz (Roma Maffia), the lesbian anesthesiologist, who was briefly an unlikely Carver suspect in the finale. Let's hope she gets more airtime next season. Her gentle, skeptical face - evidently unmolested by surgery - is a resting place for the eye, which in the ambience of "Nip/Tuck" can become strained trying to make sense of the more television-ready faces that sometimes seem to belong to aliens.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I hope the Times put spoiler tags on that.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Well, here's the point of view of someone who watched all of Season 3 over the past week. 

I also pegged Quentin from the beginning, with his creepiness and all. But I "accidentally" was browsing FX's site, and saw the image from the finale where he's tied up and slashed. The image made me believe he was dead. So I focused on Liz. I figured she was responsible for the girl being awake and paralyzed during surgery, plus she's always railing on plastic surgery.

So I admit, I was surprised when it did turn out to be Quentin. The stuff AFTER that revelation is all crap. But, shows like this aren't meant to be great literature...they are pop songs. I tell myself that every time I watch Las Vegas.

I'll also admit, if it weren't for the Carver arc, I wouldn't have kept watching. With the Carver removed from the equation, I don't think Season 3 would have brought much to the table.

And in the end, it gave me nearly 50 miles on the treadmill, and THAT can't be bad.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Just caught up. It bugs me that matt didn't try to get out of the car or raise a ruckus in a busy school lot. Even crashing the car would be preferable to driving away. And I dont get why they didn't make the doctors cut each other up and instead she shot him? Was the timing off and he really wanted them to cut of fingers etc but she rushed in too soon? i would have thought that's the best way of getting back at someone like that, to maim them. 

I also would have liked the see the nazi dad freak on his family, killing the 'black' folks then have matt step in and shoot him. It doesn't make sense that a hater like that could live with what he hates. It should repulse him to no end.

And now that Ms witness protection is gone, I got to thinking boy they sure did try to make her 'julia' like. I'm sure it was intentional within the context of the story. I wonder if Julia will every tell anyone she killed her 'mom?'

I personally didn't like the carver thing, thought it was really stupid from the start...maybe it was the mask. I'm just glad there was enough other stuff this season to distract us from it.


----------

